# I'd like to have a short hair, thank you!



## japanilainen

Hello all Finnish speakers out there!

I have been wondering what words I should use when I visit kampaamo.

See, I usually keep my hair pretty short, too short sometimes to be mistaken for a boy, and when I visit the hair shop, I would like to make sure that I have a short hair-cut. What should I say when they ask me how I would like my hair done?

Thanks a lot! Kiitos paljon


----------



## sakvaka

Are you sure you haven't got any special wishes?

There are so many opportunities. The hairdresser is likely to say you something like this:
_- Ja mitenkäs laitetaan?_

You could answer _Haluaisin lyhyet hiukset._ 

As far as my hair and a certain hairdresser is concerned, I would say "S_amalla tavalla ku ennen, eli lyhyemmäksi ja ohuemmaksi. Niskan ja otsan kohalta ei mielellään viivasuoraa linjaa, vaan silleen rikotusti. Mutta ihan reilusti saa ottaa, myös korvien päältä. Tossa päälaella on pyörre, eli hiukset meinaa jäädä pystyyn, jos siitä ottaa liikaa_."  There's some vocabulary and spoken language for you!

They may also ask you _Pestäänkö?_ ([May I] wash [your hair, too]?). The possible answers could be _Joo, vois pestä. _or possibly _Ei tarvi, kävin tänä aamuna (_or _just äsken) suihkussa._


----------



## Gavril

sakvaka said:


> Are you sure you haven't got any special wishes?
> 
> There are so many opportunities. The hairdresser is likely to say you something like this:
> _- Ja mitenkäs laitetaan?_
> 
> You could answer _Haluaisin lyhyet hiukset._
> 
> As far as my hair and a certain hairdresser is concerned, I would say "S_amalla tavalla ku ennen, eli lyhyemmäksi ja ohuemmaksi. Niskan ja otsan kohalta ei mielellään viivasuoraa linjaa, vaan silleen rikotusti._


_

_What would _silleen rikotusti _mean in this case? I'm not sure how to understand "brokenly".


----------



## sakvaka

Gavril said:


> [/I]What would _silleen rikotusti _mean in this case? I'm not sure how to understand "brokenly".



This is a "broken" forehead hair. As you can see, there is no straight and clear line. Some single hairs are longer than the others, and the look is overall very flowing and fluffy.

This is the opposite, I think.


----------



## japanilainen

Thank you for your long explanation  Now I can boast my language skills when I visit kampaamo


----------

